# Dishwasher Control Panel



## Zen Nomad (Aug 17, 2010)

I just finished testing my clothes dryer with an ohm meter to isolate the problem to a heater element. I'm now moving onto my inoperable dishwasher.

It's a Kenmore 655.13749K601 with an electronic control panel. It just stopped operating - no lights nothing. Pressing the buttons do absolutely nothing.

I checked the power coming into the dishwasher, it is reading fine at 120. 

Everything I've read online says it is the control panel, but it's not clear if the control panel or the electronic control (two different parts). 

The control panel is the button assembly and I see no way to test that part. The other part is an electronic circuit board. 

Is there any test I can do, short of buying one part or the other and trying it?

ADDED:

I did test the fuse on the electronic control (circuit board). It tested ok for continuity.

I reconnected the control panel ribbon cable to the circuit board, surprised the lights came on. I was surprised for two reasons - 1) I flipped the circuit breaker, and 2) I had not seen lights before. 

I also noticed that the dishwasher turned on and attempted some sort of cycle.

Checking the circuit breaker it was labeled off by one slot - I got lucky. I flipped the appropriate one and put everything back together. Turned the breaker back on and now nothing again.

I also tried the reset pattern on the buttons, but that didn't work either. Now I get no lights or cycle.


----------

